# Any Disney crushes?



## Tidinthebucket (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm in love with the live action Jasmine!


----------



## Catsmother (Oct 27, 2020)

not a crush but I love Rex from Toy story.


----------



## Harry (Jun 1, 2021)

I have watched almost all of them. It was a teenage craze. You are right, teenage is not for cartoons. But that is an age when you have your say in everything. I  had this comic craze going on then. Every single comic I wanted to buy while I am a child was fulfilled. Mainly because I can independently decide on how to spend my pocket money.


----------



## DudeThatsErin (Feb 3, 2022)

Nope, I haven't crushed on anyone on TV or movies since before my husband.


----------



## MamaFrankie (Feb 4, 2022)

None. Not really enamoured of Disney anyway.


----------



## Sincerem (Feb 16, 2022)

I can't remember the last time I set my eyes on the TV screen to watch any TV shows.


----------

